# Frozen Frost Free silcock puzzle



## RAJOD (Oct 4, 2010)

Need an expert opinion on this.

My house is around 1970 it does have frost free silcocks. I was taught by my father never to mess with outside spigots in the winter because problems can happen. Well here is one for you.

I assume frost free does not mean they can't freeze but its better than the older way.

It was around 15 deg F and a cleaning guy tries to use the outside spigot.
he says he can't get enough flow so he hooked up inside.

About 3 days later we have water in the basement and find the outdoor spigot is running. The guy says it was frozen, at first I thought he said he turn it all the way on but no water came out. Then he changed the story to I could not turn it at all.

I'm trying to give him the benefit but I just do not see how its possible.
I can see him turning it all the way on and no water (but its frost free) and then the sun thaws it out and it starts to flow.
But I can't see how he could wrench on it with all his might find he can't even turn it. Then have the sun warm it up and it starts flowing.

It was about 1/2 way open when we found it running.

So he had to have turned it 1/2 way and walked away for what ever reason. Maybe was getting something out of his truck.

It would have to be frozen 1 foot into the house. Is it possible the turn it then break the ice where its frozen yet no water comes out till later?

Later I tested it on a cold day and it was not hard to turn, its not like it was rusted. 

Anyway our house never had a shut off, I put one in after that.

Any theories on how it could have be frozen like he said and have it start flowing later?

Sure I suppose someone snuck up to our home who was stronger than him and wrenched it open and left it running. Not likely.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Its the gremlins I tell you.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Now you have a shutoff....

I would be glad about that....

Could've been a lot worse....

Move on with your life....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

